# Announcement: CDZ



## cereal_killer

*Just a quick announcement to let everyone know that if you start a thread in the CDZ with the intention of having a clean debate, it will no longer be moved due to those intent on ruining the experience for everyone else.

Report the offending post and DO NOT quote it. It will be removed and the offender sent a warning. Eventually, those who don't know how to play well with others in the CDZ will have their privelages removed. The forum is here to stay, so it's only a matter of time before it finds it legs and serves the purpose it was created for.

In the meantime enjoy the CDZ......*


----------



## Foxfyre

Yes, I have requested that the name be changed to the Civil Discussion Zone to remove the words of 'debate' and 'clean' that seem to be such a source of angst to some.  As for those who seem to be really disturbed or frightened that somebody might receive a pos rep in the CDZ or that it is unfair to show appreciation but not neg rep in the CDZ, well, I just don't have any words to even address a rationale like that.

But I appreciate very much CK expressing his commitment to keep the CDZ and allow those of us who appreciate the concept to try to make it work.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

> All messages express the views of the author, not necessarily the views of the forum owners. *The owners and moderators of USmessageboard.com reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.* This is a manual process, however, so please realize that we may not be able to remove or edit particular messages immediately. This policy goes for member profile information as well. Member signatures may not be longer than ten (10) lines.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/announcements-and-feedback/47455-usmb-rules-and-regulations.html


----------

